
Seven Tips to Engaging Your Boss Effectively - tonycletus
https://www.happierco.com/blog/seven-tips-to-engaging-your-boss-effectively/
======
stuff4ben
Something about this pisses me off. Maybe it's because I don't really like my
boss right now and think he's pretty bad at being a boss. Or maybe it's
because I think it's the bosses job to make my life easier as a worker bee who
does the real shit in the company? The whole blurb on this site that says
"Your job is to make your boss happy" really just grates on my nerves and
makes me want to stab the author of this site with a dull pencil in the eye.

